# sleepy kitten



## Lisakx (Mar 17, 2008)




----------



## Leazie (Apr 14, 2007)

Ohhhhh, it's a booboo kitty. I want, I want.


----------



## horseplaypen (Apr 1, 2004)

I just can't handle all the poof. It's too cute.


----------



## OwnedByACat (Jan 11, 2008)

Oh man, that is just way to cute to handle!!!!!!!!!! :heart


----------



## Roritherat (Apr 8, 2008)

8O What a cute little fluffy butt... Love the curled little monkey feet too :heart


----------



## Mitts & Tess (Sep 4, 2004)

Look at those little paddies with tuff of hair. How cute is this picture!


----------



## My3babies (Sep 27, 2007)

That might be the cutest kitten I have ever seen!


----------



## OctoberinMaine (Sep 12, 2006)

Oh MAN! Cuteness overload on that one for sure. Just precious.


----------



## melysion (Mar 12, 2007)

there really ought to be cute overload warnings on kitten pictures


----------



## Silver deer (Dec 31, 2007)

Definately cuteness overload! Look at those tootsies!! :luv


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Leazie and I both want that sweet baby! (as usual) What a pretty little one, just what I want! :luv


----------



## DesnBaby (Apr 18, 2004)




----------



## CuteNCraze86 (Dec 29, 2007)

Sooo cute, Love the markings


----------



## hechicera (Mar 31, 2008)

eeeekkkk I love his little pink pads arggghhh! I love kitten paws they are sooo cute. I kiss my kitties pads  I know it's not hygenic ... but can't help it!


----------



## lanib2 (Apr 14, 2008)

omg the cute! serious great photo. <3

Whats his/her name?


----------



## Sparky (Apr 11, 2008)

That baby is too cute :luv


----------



## estelle58 (Feb 28, 2006)

That baby is sooooooooooooooooooo cute... :heart


----------



## Lisakx (Mar 17, 2008)

lanib2 said:


> Whats his/her name?


Schrodinger, Schrody for short or Devil Cat when he's being naughty which is quite a lot lol :lol: 

And thanks everyone!!


----------



## babyzazue (Apr 16, 2008)

OMG! I just want to scoop her (him?)up! :yellbounce


----------



## Jeanie (Jun 18, 2003)

Me first!  I'd like to steal that baby.


----------



## Sparky (Apr 11, 2008)

Got anny new pictures of the little guy? I have his picture as my desktop on my laptop!


----------

